# Scared to gallop! Can you help me?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

little by little. take short canters. canter up a hill if you can. but, make them short and stop when things are good. And over time, you will be more and more ok with more speed and longer times.


Don't feel bad. I'm fearful of galloping, too, and I haven't dislocated a shoulder from a fall.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks but I could sure use some more tips... And sorry there are no hills in the far neighborhood where I live...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I think this video is good because it shows someone who has not developed a strong seat yet, learning how to balance for the gallop. Notice how she is learning how to get up and forward more in preparation for the actual gallop, as she learns to ride a faster, bumpier canter gait.
That is something important to know, that at the gallop on most horses you don't want to sit back and tall or deep in the seat like the canter. 





Whether you ride with long or short stirrups, getting up and forward is best for balancing well at the gallop.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Although most people think there is a direct correlation between gaits and speed with speed increasing from walk to trot to canter to gallop, the real distinction is in the footfall. The canter is a three-beat gait while the gallop has four beats. The gallop lacks the smooth flow and interaction between the hips and hands of the rider that should be present in the canter. That is why riders who sit the canter generally lift their seat from the saddle in the gallop.

In the rising trot, the rider uses his or her muscles to subtly control the leg action while the horse’s motion does the heavy lifting. In the gallop, the rider uses his legs more as a means of continuous support. This can lead to problems if the rider overemphasizes the effort and stiffens his muscles. While supporting the rider’s weight, the muscles must remain flexible for the rider to best control his balance.

The best way to overcome the tension caused by fear of falling is to pay attention to the supple movements of your body when relaxed and moving in the other gaits. The more you become aware of how your body moves to maintain your balance in the other gaits, the more likely you will be to allow your body to move properly when galloping.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

If you can canter but not gallop, just don't gallop.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Boo Walker said:


> If you can canter but not gallop, just don't gallop.


Gets my vote, never want to gallop again, good strong canter works great..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you can build confidence by just dialing it up a notch each time. Maybe only do a few steps at the gallop, then back to a canter, etc.


----------

